# For LaFoto



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 13, 2005)

and anyone else who is in need for a smile!!

In response to my thread in the other Gallery!!...

LaFoto asked what I looked like while trudging around here ....







I know, I know.. very scary!!!

We took our time in here, but the three of them had to drag me out.. I was having fun, and wishing for sunlight too!   I think we spent about 2 hours in here.. Daisy was tired! 

I weeded out a few more snaps.. I really like this venue, as it's more personal, and fun oriented!

2





3





4





5





This last shot is one of many that I took of a few of the folks who were enjoying the fun here at the conservatory.

The gardens around this place were also very amazing.. I will go back here soon, on a better sunlight day!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 14, 2005)

raymond, these are soooo good... i love the third shot best...he is adorable, and its a perfect shot...
by the way, the butterfly on you gives you a bit of a pirate look...
aye matie...  

you needed one of you and daisy together..!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh, a thread with my name in it! I feel sooooo honoured :blushing:

These are nice! And it would have been a pity if - for the lack of a proper platform to present them - you had never shown us any of these. Thanks, mods, for the "snapshot section"!!!

And hey, I like the one of yourself. Pirate look , aprilraven is so right .

The one of your nephew is so good - it would have its place in another section, too!
And your portrait must go into the mugshots, of course, you know that, don't you? 

Yes, I too vote for one of you and Daisy together!
You sure have a tripod in all your equipment, and a self-timer on your camera.
So where's the problem, eh?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

hehehe, you guys are so sweet!!

and thanks for the kind remarks,,... even the pirate coment!! actually a compliment, coz I think I am scarier then a pirate!!  funny though!!

ok, ok, I am doing this only to show you 2 how happy Daisy is huging a pirate!!

arrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2005)

Goodie-gooodie-goodie!  You did it! You posted the photo of the two of you together.
Next to your pretty young wife, you are a GIANT, though! WOW! I did not expect THIS!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

ya, 6'2" 300 pounds... ( no idea in kilos) but lots!

You should see the looks I get in the philippines,, the average man there is 5'5" 140 pounds!


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 14, 2005)

Must get my conversion table book out......

All I know is that my son is 6 ft, exactly, and weighs only a little over 100 of your pounds (I think)...


Weeeeeellllllllll, 136 kilos is not little...
My skinny son's got 50 kilos, makes 110 pounds...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

u must be kidding.. we are the same hieght and I am 3x his wieght!  I can't imagine he could be so light!  

No wonder he is a tri athelete, he has nothing to carry!!


----------



## Mansi (Aug 14, 2005)

nice photos Raymond  great to see you and Daisy together 
cool shots all of them


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you Mansi, LaFoto, and April!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 15, 2005)

Excellent snaps Raymond.  Nice to see a pic of you and Daisy together.   :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 15, 2005)

oh, raymond... you and daisy are so cute.. i love it... thanks for including it...

your stuff always makes me smile.....getting warm fuzzies...

hi daisy!!


----------

